# [Nvidia] GT, 9500 GT + alivexfire-esata2 r3.0 --> Hard-Freez

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

wenn ich bei meinem neuen Mainboard den X-Server starte, so sehe ich noch diesen Rest der X-Server Meldung und dann ist der Rechner komplett eingefroren:

(EE) NVIDIA(0): WAIT: (E, 0, 0x887d, 0)

Wenn ich danach suche, so wird mir ein BIOS-Update empfohlen. Ich habe allerdings schon Version 3.9, es gibt noch 4.0. Dies scheint aber, laut Changelog, nur eine verbesserte Unterstützung bei mehr als 4GB Grafikkarten-Speicher zu ermöglichen.

Der nächste Tip ist, dass ich intel_iommu=off als Kernel-Option angebe. Dies nutzt leider überhaupt nichts.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## spielc

Kommt der X-Server denn hoch wenn du statt dem proprietären NVIDIA-Treiber den VESA-Treiber verwendest?

Ansonsten würd ich einmal die aktuellste Version der nvidia-treiber (270.41.03 in portage bzw. 270.41.06 über nvidia.de) installieren und schauen ob der Absturz immer noch auftritt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *spielc wrote:*   

> Kommt der X-Server denn hoch wenn du statt dem proprietären NVIDIA-Treiber den VESA-Treiber verwendest?
> 
> Ansonsten würd ich einmal die aktuellste Version der nvidia-treiber (270.41.03 in portage bzw. 270.41.06 über nvidia.de) installieren und schauen ob der Absturz immer noch auftritt.

 

Sowohl bei nv als auch nouveau klappt der X-Server.

Getestet hatte ich auch schon die 270.41.03 Treiber.

Da sowohl Grafikkarte als auch Mainboard im Verhältnis nicht neu sind, sollten die Fehler doch eigentlich schon behoben sein.

(Die meisten Fehler diesbezüglich hatte ich 2009/10 gefunden gehabt)

----------

## Finswimmer

*bump*

Gibt es irgendwo ein Bugzilla für Nvidia?

----------

## Finswimmer

BugReport bei nvidia. Mal schauen, ob es was hilft:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2446576#post2446576

----------

